# Rod holder tubing



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

i need some tubing to make Fly rod holders. I’d prefer softer vinyl tubing instead of pvc... can’t picture $800 fly rods bouncing around inside pvc. 

I’ve seen this tubing in some skiffs and Home Depot sells it but only in 1 ft pieces. 

Anyone know of a source for 10’ pieces?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Lowes has some heavy duty electrical conduit made out of a rubbery substance.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks trekker. I’ll check there


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Underground sprinkler pipe


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Ok, two things to look for. Thanks guys. 

Anyone have a lead to braided vinyl tubing in 2.5 or 3 inch please share.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Check on amazon maybe, a while back i was looking for some of the clear nylon tubing in 1.5" and found it there.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If y'er talking about tip tubes, thinwall pvc works fine.
Hard corners and momentum will damage a flyrod.
Not a rod tip inside a 2 inch tube.
Store the rods tip torwards the stern, reel forward
there won't be any problem.

Or use a large diameter PVC pipe and use a vinyl tube liner
if the rod tips have to fit under the forward deck.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks Brett. I didn’t think about storing them with the tips towards the stern - I’ll do that. Plus, the way the rowers seat will be facing makes picking up the rods easier in that direction. 

I found flexible PVC which looks like it may be a little easier on the rods. And would contour along the gunnels better.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Has anyone tried to put a rod sleeve in a rod tube? That would eliminate edges and moving around on hard impacts.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312105913244


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Gervais, no problem flaring PVC to avoid a hard corner.
Applied hot air gun or dip in deep fryer
PVC softens then can be shaped as desired.
Funnel shape to ease sliding the rod tip into tube.
After cooling the PVC will retain the new shape.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Brett said:


> Gervais, no problem flaring PVC to avoid a hard corner.
> Applied hot air gun or dip in deep fryer
> PVC softens then can be shaped as desired.
> Funnel shape to ease sliding the rod tip into tube.
> After cooling the PVC will retain the new shape.


A Corona bottle flares them perfectly but don’t leave it in there as the PVC cools without spinning it or the bottle will break as the PVC contracts.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

PVC tubes have been used for years and no complaints


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If they are stored forward and the rube is bent to a gentle curve the rod won't bounce around as it will be under tension.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> If they are stored forward and the rube is bent to a gentle curve the rod won't bounce around as it will be under tension.


It will the way I run a boat


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Just put a rod sock on it


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A Corona bottle flares them perfectly but don’t leave it in there as the PVC cools without spinning it or the bottle will break as the PVC contracts.


Spoken like a true Texan.


----------

